# My new betta! Need help with a name..



## Owlets (Oct 24, 2009)

I happened to be in town, and thought i'd better take a look in the pet shop at their huge rage of bettas, as usual.
Well, i wasnt expecting to buy one, but this little guy stole my heart!



















as i got home, i realized... i dont have anywhere to put him!
he's currently in a big vase with some gravel and a plant, until i get him a nice big permanent home tomorrow. oops!

it was such a tough decision, amongst this little guy there was an amazing, giant black and red crown tail, an adorable orange, black and white double tail and a purple VT. 
i've always wanted a dragon, so i couldnt help myself!
i loooove his colours though. in some light he's silver, in some light he's gold. its amazing 

he has a bit of fin damage, and he's tiny, so after i beef him up a bit and take care of his tail he'll be a fantastical boy for sure C:

name suggestions would be loved!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's gorgeous!!


----------



## Owlets (Oct 24, 2009)

thanks 


oh and, the gunk on his "tank" isnt inside the water, its on the outside where i badly wiped away the water i spilled with a tissue... hahaha


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

He sure is stunning. Is he purple or red?

I'd call him Flash for those shiny silver scales. Congrats. on your new friend.


----------



## Owlets (Oct 24, 2009)

He's purple, but his little pectoral fins are red  And thanks!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

He's gorgeous!!


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

hes so pretty, um for names how about roman


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I love his coloring, he looks great! 

Kratos was the first name that popped into my head when I saw him.


----------



## Owlets (Oct 24, 2009)

Ooh thanks for the name suggestions


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

curious, what kind of camera did you use?

And he's absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

you should name him Sparta btw :3


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

I second Flash. :3 He's adorable.


----------



## Owlets (Oct 24, 2009)

I used my little Canon Powershot A480 C:


----------



## Owlets (Oct 24, 2009)

Thanks! :'D


----------



## Elaina (Oct 30, 2009)

He's definitely a great looking guy! Love his coloring!
He has some split fins, and what looks like some slight fin rot, so be sure to keep him nice and warm and add a bit of salt to his water as well.


----------



## Owlets (Oct 24, 2009)

Sure will, thanks


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

he's soo pretty! i wouldn't have been able to pass him up either


----------



## DefyingGravity (Sep 23, 2009)

Owlets, where did you get him from?? I'm from SA as well! I've only seen one dragon here (Aggies Aquariums in Parafield) which is where I picked up Castiel! My others I got from PetStock (I think?) in Gawler & Gawler Aquariums.

He is STUNNING!!!


----------



## Owlets (Oct 24, 2009)

Ooh another Adelaidian! I got him from Victor Harbor, since i live near there (in the middle of nowhere, hahaha) In the local petshop there. It's a great place, they take great care of their bettas  They always have a great range of different bettas, unlike most petshops who stock only VTs~


----------



## DefyingGravity (Sep 23, 2009)

Ohhh I'm going to Victor Harbor next weekend! Might have a look around (despite the fact I live a good couple of hours away!) lol


----------



## Owlets (Oct 24, 2009)

Ooh, go go! Its in the main area, you'll see it if you search around (across the road from a Woolworths carpark)


----------



## xSomethingSmellsFishyx (Dec 31, 2009)

He is SO pretty! I think you should name him Amaranth! Or something to do with silver or gold...


----------

